# New tool



## hangman1 (Feb 15, 2014)

How can I get feedback on a new tool for painters without advertising, I would like to be respectful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We can let you post info about it but do not post links to a place to buy it or post it all over the place here. One post with pictures and info for feedback would be enough. Aso, be forewarned that if it seems gimmicky or geared to DIYers, the reception will probably be unfavorable.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> We can let you post info about it but do not post links to a place to buy it or post it all over the place here. One post with pictures and info for feedback would be enough. Aso, be forewarned that if it seems gimmicky or geared to DIYers, the reception will probably be unfavorable.


I agree with everything Dean posted except the word "probably".


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

hangman1 said:


> How can I get feedback on a new tool for painters without advertising, I would like to be respectful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would make sure you have some copy right protection first. I'm going to try and guess the category of this new product:

a) Brush holder/extender/cover

*b*) Combination multi tool with putty knife and mil gauge

c) Combination bucket and caulking gun ladder hook

d) Magnetic belt clip for razor blades

I'll pick b)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

seems like a good idea to me, but it looks expensive?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

To me it looks like a Home Depot type of gimmick tool. Myself I just paint so it would be of no use to me, Others may find it useful.

One of the things they talk about in the video is falling tool, they set up 2 of these with a board on them and put tools right on the board. Accident waiting to happen, Also any one who uses a circular saw off a ladder deserves to get hurt.

The paint can on the board I can see it getting knocked off very easy. The paint can ring they never show a paint can in it, can it really hold a can of paint?

Sorry but I don't see a professional use for it, A home owner would love it.

I'm not saying it will not sell but I think home owner market is better for this.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

hangman1 said:


> None if the above it's called the hangman connects to a ladder


Um, I think CApainter nailed it on 2 counts:



CApainter said:


> I would make sure you have some copy right protection first. I'm going to try and guess the category of this new product:
> 
> a) *Brush holder*/extender/cover
> 
> ...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like it. Lets play Shark Tank. I'll give you the $10,000 for 20% of your company and I will get $1 back on the first 10,000 sold and $.50 in perpetuity


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We can let you post info about it but do not post links to a place to buy it or *post it all over the place* here. One post with pictures and info for feedback would be enough. Aso, be forewarned that if it seems gimmicky or geared to DIYers, the reception will probably be unfavorable.


Please Read what Dean said here. I've already found 2 more posts in other ladder threads. Keep it right here please or I will shut it down.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would try one if they weren't too expensive. Using a cordless drill on an extension ladder is a pita, and it comes up often. What I do now is duct tape a pot hook to the handle of the drill. 

Might also be handy for securing spray lines. When your up high spraying, it's nice to not have to hold all the weight of the line. I could see using something like this.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would try one if they weren't too expensive. Using a cordless drill on an extension ladder is a pita, and it comes up often. What I do now is duct tape a pot hook to the handle of the drill.
> 
> Might also be handy for securing spray lines. When your up high spraying, it's nice to not have to hold all the weight of the line. I could see using something like this.


I bought a drill holder for my tool belt or onto my regular belt. Spray hoses I just pull slack up and either toss it between rungs or over the stabilizer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Please Read what Dean said here. I've already found 2 more posts in other ladder threads. Keep it right here please or I will shut it down.



merge them


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

hangman1 said:


> None if the above it's called the hangman connects to a ladder and is https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1021855249/508166868?token=87c278cd
> Tell me what u think please we are working very hard Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Pros:*

-Sturdy , yet light weight

-More secure then a standard pot hook

-Stylish

*
Cons:*

-Too many parts/bulky

-Requires both hands to install

-Seems expensive


*Over all*: May be safe and sturdy, but can potentially slow production.

The tool would have a purpose if a tradesman were to be positioned at one spot on a ladder for an extended period of time. For example, caulking and painting something at one particular level, like gutters or prepping and painting a small window. However, painters generally require more mobility of a tool hook given that multiple levels of a ladder are frequently necessary to access in the course of painting. Having to reposition this tool for every two steps down a ladder would become cumbersome compared to the quick removal and replacement of an inexpensive pot hook.

Maybe add a cup holder to it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

One handed instillation would be a must. Otherwise your making a special trip for it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> One handed instillation would be a must. Otherwise your making a special trip for it.


Just an FYI. Hangman couldn't follow the rules about not posting links/spam and won't be returning.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't beat the plain paint hook : ) I have never had one fail why complicate things


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just an FYI. Hangman couldn't follow the rules about not posting links/spam and won't be returning.


Thanks guys. It really pisses me off when they come to PT like that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks guys. It really pisses me off when they come to PT like that.


I couldn't tell.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

He did get a warning from Pro Wall Guy, i guess he decided not to listen. 

Hats off to the mods again for keeping the spammers out of here.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> He did get a warning from Pro Wall Guy, i guess he decided not to listen.
> 
> Hats off to the mods again for keeping the spammers out of here.


I wonder what's going on. He used to shoot first and ask questions later. :no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I wonder what's going on. He just to shoot first and ask questions later. :no:


I saw this post of his on 3 threads. I don't know how many others he posted on but apparently enough to get booted. Yeah shoot first ask questions later.


----------

